

Flattery Will Get You Everywhere - nuweborder
https://medium.com/social-media-lessons/9599cedcd9c8

======
a3voices
It should say "compliments".

------
DigitalSea
I've been using this method to gain Twitter followers for as long as I can
remember. The goal used to be to get retweeted, but as the article mentions,
having one of your Tweets marked as a favorite can be just as effective as it
shows up in the activity tab on Twitter.

My approach is a combination of flattery and also a dash of comedy/trolling.
Sometimes I'll say something outlandishly stupid like: "I still remember that
time @sometwitteruser chased that goat and tripped on a log" I made that up,
but sometimes that's all you need to get a retweet which in turn gets you
followers.

~~~
nuweborder
Thanks for the comment and the tip. I appreciate it.

